# The top 10 Misconceptions of the Myers Briggs Type Indicator.



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I recently discovered this interesting article, written by Breanne in her blog at the THE MBTI BLOG which has many information relating to the MBTI . The following are the top 10 misconception of the MBTI....


*Misconception #1: The MBTI is a personality test. *
The Myers-Briggs Type Indicator® is an indicator (or assessment), not a test. The term test assumes that there is a right or wrong answer, or the opportunity to pass or fail. There is no right or wrong personality type. In addition, there is no one best personality type.

*Misconception #2: I took the Myers-Briggs online last night for free.* 
No, you didn’t. Unfortunately you were deceived by someone pretending to have a free version of the MBTI. If you look closely you will see that the assessment often calls itself “MBTI-like” or a “Jungian” assessment. This is not the MBTI! Why does this matter? The real MBTI has been around for 60 years and has been extensively researched and continuously improved to guarantee strong validity and reliability. The online versions are not valid and are not reflective of type theory. There are ways to take the MBTI online, but they will never be free. You can go to a Qualified practitioner who uses SkillsOne to administer the MBTI (CPP’s online platform for delivering assessments). You can also go to the MBTI Complete to take the assessment and receive an online debrief with a “best-fit” type exercise.

*Misconception #3: The MBTI report said I was an ESTJ, but I feel like I am an ISTJ. I guess I am wrong.*
You have the ultimate final say on your personality type. After all, you are the expert on you! It is okay to question if the report accurately describes you as a whole. No assessment can ask enough questions to explain all of the intricacies of personality, preferences, or behaviors. In addition, the report will only be as accurate as you are honest. If you take the assessment while imagining what your employer or teammates want from you, the results will likely not reflect your true inborn preferences. It is for this exact reason that an exercise in determining your “best fit” type is essential- and it is one more reason why the “free online versions” of MBTI-like assessments do a disservice to individuals.

*Misconception #4: Wow! This MBTI thing is cool; I should use it to select new employees.*
The use of the MBTI in selecting employees is unethical. Again, there is no one right personality type, and every type can function in any role. In addition, there is no evidence that the results of the MBTI can predict performance.

*Misconception #5: I’m one of 16 types? I feel more unique than that!*
That’s right! You are not one of 16 types. Within the 16 different types, there are even more individual differences. The MBTI Step II highlights 20 of those differences. Specifically, there are 5 facets that explain differences for each dichotomy. As an example, you can be an Introvert that is contained (does not readily share thoughts/feelings) or one that is open (easily shares with others). This is one way that introverts can differ from each other. If you are someone who feels that at times they perform “out of preference,” then the Step II can be an enlightening experience.

*Misconception #6: I found out I’m an Introvert, but I’m in a sales job. I guess I should find a new career.*
Remember, the MBTI is about preferences, not ability. While it is true that people typically gravitate towards careers that complement their natural preferences, that does not mean you cannot function in an environment that is “out of preference” for you. This is just like being right-handed. If you had to use your left hand to write, you could. It would be awkward, time-consuming, and possibly messy- but you could do it. Over time, you would become more and more comfortable using your left-hand. This is the same as personality type. Everyone can function in an “out of preference” environment. It may be difficult, but it is possible.

*Misconception #7: I had a really high score on Thinking, so I’m REALLY good at that!*
What many people interpret as “scores” on the MBTI are not indices of ability, skill, or intelligence. Rather, they reflect the clarity with which your answers reflected that preference. I happen to STRONGLY prefer Judging. That doesn’t mean I’m really good at organized and planning. It means that I prefer to be planful, organized, and finish well before the deadline. I may still fail at accomplishing those tasks, but that is what I prefer. Now, if you are in the mid-zone for a particular dichotomy, this is another reason to try the MBTI step II. Again, this could help illuminate when you are in-preference for the function, or out of preference.

*Misconception #8: I’ve changed my type several times.*
According to Jung’s theory, you do not change type. Type (preferences) is inborn in you and never change. The best way to understand this is the right hand left hand example. A right handed person can function left-handed. And over time can become more and more comfortable using their left hand. HOWEVER, given the chance, they will naturally want to use their right hand. That natural preference towards their right hand will never go away. If your reported type changes, there are several things to consider. First, did you take an authentic version of the MBTI? If not, then there is no surprise you received different results. The “free online versions” are no more accurate than quizzes that determine “which celebrity’s dog you are.” Second, did you walk through an in-depth exercise in best-fit type? Next, have you recently gone through a major life change that is coloring the way you perceive the questions? Did you answer honestly?

*Misconception #9: My husband doesn’t need to take the MBTI, I can guess what his type is.*
You may have a guess as to what someone’s personality type is, but there is a big danger in teaching someone their type based on a guess. What if you are wrong? This may hinder their development rather than promote development. We make assumptions about others’ preferences constantly, and in many ways we do so in an effort to aid in communication. However, when there is the possibility of taking the actual MBTI, it is necessary to do so.

*Misconception #10: I hope that my team members all have my personality type, because that would be the best team ever!*
While that team may have the fewest disagreements, there is danger in wanting to surround yourself with only your type. A diverse group will have a greater likelihood of generating creative, unique results. If there is diversity in type, discussions will be more in-depth because each person approaches a decision differently because of their preferences. Conflict and disagreements should not be a negative thing, if handled with proper constructive communication. A diverse group can generate the most well thought through results.


----------



## RiddleMeYaffy (Jun 4, 2009)

Lance said:


> *Misconception #4: Wow! This MBTI thing is cool; I should use it to select new employees.*
> The use of the MBTI in selecting employees is unethical. Again, there is no one right personality type, and every type can function in any role. In addition, there is no evidence that the results of the MBTI can predict performance.



Awwww I was so going to try that one day! :tongue:


----------



## Highlander (Dec 20, 2009)

Happy said:


> I recently discovered this interesting article, written by Breanne in her blog at the THE MBTI BLOG which has many information relating to the MBTI . The following are the top 10 misconception of the MBTI....
> 
> 
> *Misconception #1: The MBTI is a personality test. *
> ...


I agree with 95% of what is here but there is a little that feels a bit "black and white". 

#2 - The free versions are clearly not as sound as the assessment instrument that you have to pay for. Some just plain don't work that well. I struggled with understanding my type until I took the official MBTI instrument. However, I do seem to recall taking others that worked, though they were not as good and clearly would not go the level of depth of MBTI Step 2. 

#7 - I agree with this technically (or as described). However generally, it appears to me that t from a practical perspective as you have many years of practicing dominant and auxiliary functions, and not as much practice with inferior and tertiary functions, and with the ordering of those functions being significant and whether or not they are extraverted or intraverted, in general, type does tend to indicate natural strengths and weaknesses (or at least talents and non-talents). 

#8 - I have seen people say that they changed and I'm not certain I agree that this is possible (so I agree with point 8). However, I do believe that as people get older, there is often some tempering of the preferences - that is, you score more towards the middle on several items.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you thank you thank you. I like the intention of this thread.

I do agree that life experiences with their related (psychological) effects, maturity, and all of that jazz can affect one's perceptions and so, in a way, the distribution of their type preference(s). Which is why I find tracking down a personality type quite the challenge. There are a lot of misconceptions out there and gaps to fill which make it hard to determin a type right away. It requires long-term evaluation and enough different frameworks to go by in order to be more precise.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

*"Misconception #6: I found out I’m an Introvert, but I’m in a sales job. I guess I should find a new career."

*HAHAHAHA!

Gold. roud:


----------



## peterk (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy said:


> I recently discovered this interesting article, written by Breanne in her blog at the THE MBTI BLOG which has many information relating to the MBTI . The following are the top 10 misconception of the MBTI....
> 
> 
> *Misconception #1: The MBTI is a personality test. *
> ...


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I knew most of this, though it is good to have it posted for clarity and for noobs. I love you noobs.:laughing:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

cardinalfire said:


> I knew most of this, though it is good to have it posted for clarity and for noobs. I love you noobs.:laughing:


Hey, I love noobs! They're an endless source of fun. :happy:

In all seriousness, it's a good idea to re-read these misconceptions every once in a while because they're easy to forget when you're waist high in MBTI.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

MisterNi said:


> Hey, I love noobs! They're an endless source of fun. :happy:


Praise the noobs! Can I get an AMEN? :laughing:


----------



## headnurse (Sep 3, 2010)

i agree this should not be used as a sole indicator for jobs. Too many things can slide under the radar.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

> *Misconception #10: I hope that my team members all have my personality type, because that would be the best team ever!*
> While that team may have the fewest disagreements, there is danger in wanting to surround yourself with only your type. A diverse group will have a greater likelihood of generating creative, unique results. If there is diversity in type, discussions will be more in-depth because each person approaches a decision differently because of their preferences. Conflict and disagreements should not be a negative thing, if handled with proper constructive communication. A diverse group can generate the most well thought through results.





> *Misconception #5: I’m one of 16 types? I feel more unique than that!*
> That’s right! You are not one of 16 types. Within the 16 different types, there are even more individual differences. The MBTI Step II highlights 20 of those differences. Specifically, there are 5 facets that explain differences for each dichotomy. As an example, you can be an Introvert that is contained (does not readily share thoughts/feelings) or one that is open (easily shares with others). This is one way that introverts can differ from each other. If you are someone who feels that at times they perform “out of preference,” then the Step II can be an enlightening experience.


IMO, another misconception would be that people of the same type will have many, many similar or matched traits, which isn't always true.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Ahhh thank you so much for this! So many people out there are so judgmental on those who take great interest in this and it makes me feel bad. :sad: I really do believe that this MBTI stuff is very accurate and reading the OP made me realize that it's okay to indulge in this because, at the end of the day, I could care less about skeptical snobs and know that this stuff is practically PERFECT when describing people and their personalities. :laughing:


----------



## Angelexterminadora (Nov 8, 2010)

So... no one can change their personality over time?
Our personality traits are really inborn?
I like this idea, but it really seems like that's where a lot of the skepticism stems from. 

hmmmm.... I'd like to think that I was an ENFP from birth and always will be...


----------



## Cynthpoet (Oct 15, 2010)

I am finishing up my research portfolio project for one of my Organizational Leadership classes in which I recommend the use of the MBTI® for the assessment of management candidates, and I had to search again for the blog--which has been relocated, BTW. Here's the current link to the blog entry:

MBTI – Form M, Step I, Form Q, Step II – what’s the difference? MBTI and personality in the workplace.

I hope this is the same blog entry. (N.B.: it's not, and I am not able to find the blog originally posted as I am getting a GoDaddy.com site instead.) At any rate, what I found has been most helpful in my adding a secondary source to support my contention that shorter versions of the MBTI are less reliable than the longer versions.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

Happy said:


> *Misconception #2: I took the Myers-Briggs online last night for free.*
> No, you didn’t. Unfortunately you were deceived by someone pretending to have a free version of the MBTI. If you look closely you will see that the assessment often calls itself “MBTI-like” or a “Jungian” assessment. This is not the MBTI! Why does this matter? The real MBTI has been around for 60 years and has been extensively researched and continuously improved to guarantee strong validity and reliability. The online versions are not valid and are not reflective of type theory. There are ways to take the MBTI online, but they will never be free. You can go to a Qualified practitioner who uses SkillsOne to administer the MBTI (CPP’s online platform for delivering assessments). You can also go to the MBTI Complete to take the assessment and receive an online debrief with a “best-fit” type exercise.


Thank God for this one. I shall take the full indicator soon.


----------



## Xaleph (Dec 30, 2010)

Highlander said:


> I agree with 95% of what is here but there is a little that feels a bit "black and white".
> 
> #2 - The free versions are clearly not as sound as the assessment instrument that you have to pay for. Some just plain don't work that well. I struggled with understanding my type until I took the official MBTI instrument. However, I do seem to recall taking others that worked, though they were not as good and clearly would not go the level of depth of MBTI Step 2.
> 
> ...



#2 - there are some that are a lot more accurate than others. If you're values are dancing between two dichotomies, I would highly recommend you get a professional test/opinion. Even if you're pretty sure it's accurate, it's still not a bad idea to take an official test through your work or through a professional.

#8 - Life/Death situations can cause a person to change as well as direct brain damage/alterations. Even in these situations, it's unlikely to change. According to the books I've read, the age of 8 is where your MBTi solidifies.. Each type has "alternate types" that are clearly defined (just because you're an Ni Te and both Ni and Te didn't work, so you fell back to sensing or feelings - it doesn't mean your fundamental MBTi changed). Though it's possible that your fundamental MBTi changes - it's very improbable.

(I apologies if my semantics are poor, but I'm confident in the contents with my response to #8. My response to #2 is just something I got from the person who administered the assessment at work).


----------



## PrinceinExile (Dec 29, 2010)

All ten of these misconceptions seem black and white.

I don't like the idea that I have to go somewhere to take the test, and that there is no chance a facilitator of the real test didn't put it online. Also is there no chance one of the online tests might be more accurate?

8# is another one I disagree with fully.


----------



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't agree with #4

Why is it unethical to select people for your company? It's not like you have a duty to provide jobs to the population. It's a matter of give and take: I give you money and you give me your skills.

Of course your selection process may be stupid, but that doesn't make it unethical.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 25, 2010)

I think we can change our personality traits in time. For me, I was an ENFJ when younger, but am a strong INFJ now. I think the reason is that when we are younger we- do, say, act- according to our parents beleifs, and as we get older we evolve into our own unique identity. I know that my children beleive what I beleive because they have not developed independent and introspective thinking yet. I also know that my older children acted a certain way when they were younger(ways that I agreed with) and as they got older they changed to suit themselves more-so for this reason I would say that we do change over time-especially once we evolve and discover who we are. I think some traits are inborn, but others can evolve. I used to react to the world without thinking when I was younger and now I contemplate things more and respond more from my beleifs rather than reacting. I hope this helps-it is just my view on the issue.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, great, now i have to pay to get my MBTI result? i'm pretty tightfisted when it comes to paying for things like this. i was initially reluctant to view this thread figuring something like this would come up and change how i feel about MBTI. I wouldn't be surprised if it were more accurate because i've gotten different results with the tests i've taken. Sigh, i guess nothing's really free and anything good you've got to pay for :frustrating:


----------



## Xaleph (Dec 30, 2010)

Plaxico said:


> Oh, great, now i have to pay to get my MBTI result? i'm pretty tightfisted when it comes to paying for things like this. i was initially reluctant to view this thread figuring something like this would come up and change how i feel about MBTI. I wouldn't be surprised if it were more accurate because i've gotten different results with the tests i've taken. Sigh, i guess nothing's really free and anything good you've got to pay for :frustrating:


You don't "Have" to do anything - especially pay for a test. With that said, you really do sound like an ISTJ.


----------



## Jade velly (Jan 15, 2011)

I believe so, or they weren't honest with themselves one of the times. But that's why you hear of "some people change" I think. IDK, my guy friend was doing a paper on it, and says if you throw yourself in a different situation for an "x" amount of time, your mind will learn to cope with your surrounding environment, thus enabling you to think different, which makes the way you are different.


----------



## dealuna (Jan 27, 2011)

hasenj said:


> I don't agree with #4
> 
> Why is it unethical to select people for your company? It's not like you have a duty to provide jobs to the population. It's a matter of give and take: I give you money and you give me your skills.
> 
> Of course your selection process may be stupid, but that doesn't make it unethical.



I agree with this. There's a reason for the term "best-fit". If HR is hiring staff for sales, it would be prudent for the company to hire those who are E. What's the use of knowing yourself and others better if it has no pragmatic benefits? Hiring an I for intense people-engaging positions could work, but possibly at the expense of the employee, which in turn may lead to job unsatisfaction, lower productivity, and shorter stay at the company after the company has spent resources on training the employee.

It's just the same thing as usually hiring a computer engineering graduate for tech work over a creative writing grad. A CW grad in a tech position could work out, why not, but there's nothing unethical in choosing the CE grad.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy said:


> *Misconception #8: I&#8217ve changed my type several times.*
> According to Jung&[URL=http://personalitycafe.com/misc.php?do=dbtech_usertag_hash&hash=8217]#8217s theory[/URL], you do not change type. Type (preferences) is inborn in you and never change. The best way to understand this is the right hand left hand example. A right handed person can function left-handed. And over time can become more and more comfortable using their left hand. HOWEVER, given the chance, they will naturally want to use their right hand. That natural preference towards their right hand will never go away. If your reported type changes, there are several things to consider. First, did you take an authentic version of the MBTI? If not, then there is no surprise you received different results. The &#8220free online versions&#8221 are no more accurate than quizzes that determine &#8220which celebrity&#8217s dog you are.&#8221 Second, did you walk through an in-depth exercise in best-fit type? Next, have you recently gone through a major life change that is coloring the way you perceive the questions? Did you answer honestly?


Now that's weird. I don't think this is right. So, in order to solve our doubts, here's the man himself. In this part of the video, he talks about his own psychological type:






In 0:17, Carl Jung HIMSELF, says: "_Well, the type is not static. It changes with the course of life._"


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

Some of that is just political correctness. Certain types will in fact perform better in certain types of jobs, everything else being equal. The point that they are trying to make is to not ignore "everything else" because type is not the entire story, but it's not irrelevant either.


----------



## bfranklin (Dec 21, 2009)

In 0:17, Carl Jung HIMSELF, says: "_Well, the type is not static. It changes with the course of life._" ....

I agree that "type is not static;" however, I feel within my type I have evolved. I began to use other functions but seem to always come back to my basic intuitive function. I've taken many, many Myers Briggs type assessments and in 30 years I always come out ENFP. I do find my social environment affects my type. The more stressful the social environment the more my temperment changes. The more stressful my work environment the more I "tweek" myself to fit. One seven-day stay in a hospital turned me into -- I think -- an ISTJ.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

Misconception: Typology doesn't change. This is true only if Jung's theory is true, but the fact is that is only a theory and could be wrong. There are theories that personality does change and that typology does not reflect one's personality, but behavioral tendencies. Personality typology can be reliable, but aren't necessarily set in stone.

Here is a journal article I am in the process of reading:
A Theory of Personality Change


----------



## mrobservant (Jan 22, 2011)

hmm... I'm new to the MBTI.. I wonder what the benefits are to the MBTI then...?


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Some people say MBTI is stereotypical. This is my response. I am working hard right now to debunk this, because I hear it so often.

MBTI is not stereotypical. It is a matter of causes (needs), causing effects (behaviors). MBTI does not measure effects, or predict one's interest in an activity. It does, however, allow us to recognize who we are and what we have the potential to be.

This was my sig on one forum I joined. I'm sorry that I have to repeat myself, but people need to know.


----------



## zer0 (Apr 27, 2011)

peterk said:


> Happy said:
> 
> 
> > I recently discovered this interesting article, written by Breanne in her blog at the THE MBTI BLOG which has many information relating to the MBTI . The following are the top 10 misconception of the MBTI....
> ...


----------



## Grunfur (Oct 23, 2011)

I disagree with 6 anr in general prefer Jung's model over anything else, but otherwise I'd agree.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy said:


> *Misconception #1: The MBTI is a personality test. *
> The Myers-Briggs Type Indicator® is an indicator (or assessment), not a test. The term test assumes that there is a right or wrong answer, or the opportunity to pass or fail. There is no right or wrong personality type. In addition, there is no one best personality type.




Wow...I dont even know what to say to this.

Really, who was so offended by the word 'test' that they HAD to label it an indicator? Was anyone ignorant enough to think that there was a wrong/right answer to a PERSONALITY test?



Happy said:


> *Misconception #4: Wow! This MBTI thing is cool; I should use it to select new employees.*
> The use of the MBTI in selecting employees is unethical. Again, there is no one right personality type, and every type can function in any role. In addition, there is no evidence that the results of the MBTI can predict performance.


If someone had put "needs to be determined, creative, assertive and good with systems management" on a job flier, nobody would have a problem. However, there is apparently a problem with saying you're looking for ENTJ?_ "But wait, are you saying type XXXX cant be [character traits]????"_ No, but the types DO have differences (!) and work better at certain jobs than others.



Happy said:


> *Misconception #9: My husband doesn’t need to take the MBTI, I can guess what his type is.*
> You may have a guess as to what someone’s personality type is, but there is a big danger in teaching someone their type based on a guess. What if you are wrong? This may hinder their development rather than promote development. We make assumptions about others’ preferences constantly, and in many ways we do so in an effort to aid in communication. However, when there is the possibility of taking the actual MBTI, it is necessary to do so.


The problem is *not* guessing someones type, but basing your actions on that assumption.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr. Limpopo said:


> If someone had put "needs to be determined, creative, assertive and good with systems management" on a job flier, nobody would have a problem. However, there is apparently a problem with saying you're looking for ENTJ?_ "But wait, are you saying type XXXX cant be [character traits]????"_ No, but the types DO have differences (!) and work better at certain jobs than others.


I think that it's important to distinguish MBTI The Character Identifer and MBTI The Nerdy Theory. The former is what companies are looking for. The latter is not relevant for companies but is probably how people on a site like PerC approach it. Keep them separate in your mind and you won't be offended.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

He said type is not static. Though it is not my opinion.


----------

